# What lights are people using for african tanks?



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

My 125 g African tank is slowly coming together. All I have left is the lights. So im wondering what fixtures you guys are using and what bulbs. I already have a hagen glow double bulb. I dont really like it. I also have a coralife 2x t5 strip light. Its okay but im thinking I want something a little nicer. Maybe the coralife t5ho with the moon lights. Or is there something someone else recomends. The tank is 4ft long tank x 2ft wide. There will be live plants in the tank but nothing fancy Anubias, Java fern and a few others. I like running a sunrise to sunset with my lights using timers so I would like a light with a few cords to help me do that or maybe there is a fixture that has a built in timer that someone knows is good. 

Thanks in advance

Justin


----------

